# Saturday fishing with pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Went out to Lake Secret( the pond) and trolled around a good 5 hours. Ended up with 30 fish. Mostly small Crappie. Froze my fanny off. Was well worth it though. Had points in the day where the fishing was great and others where it stunk. 2 big rain storms came through and generally after those is when I caught fish. Kept a few Bass, Perch, and Crappie. Bass came on Northland Crawler Harnesses and Perch/Crappie came on Rapala Floater. Here are pictures of the keepers. Was fun. Hopefully can get out one more time and wackem good.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job! at least someone put some fish in the freezer this weekend.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Catch !


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Weather was crap. Really want to get out Saturday. I'll either fish there saturday or go up to Erie for Walleye.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice batch of fish!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

They may not look fat but they were full of eggs.


----------

